# ford 1210 ignition switch



## dakota3c06 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum but I need an answer to a problem with my Ford 1210. My key was lost so I just jumped the hot lead to the glow plug lead, then starter lead on the ignition switch until my new switch arrives. After a few weeks of doing this, my glow plug indicator switch burnt out. I bought a new switch ($35 ouch) but now my hot lead is dead. I tested the wire and I am not getting any juice. New switch will be here tomorrow and I will install it and the glow plug indicator. Any idea why I am not getting power to the ignition switch? Is it because the glow plug indicator is burnt out? I see both the starter terminal and glow plug terminal wires go to this switch. By the way, I have power at the starter.

Thanks

84 Ford 1210 2 wheel drive diesel


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

dakota3c06 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I need an answer to a problem with my Ford 1210. My key was lost so I just jumped the hot lead to the glow plug lead, then starter lead on the ignition switch until my new switch arrives. After a few weeks of doing this, my glow plug indicator switch burnt out. I bought a new switch ($35 ouch) but now my hot lead is dead. I tested the wire and I am not getting any juice. New switch will be here tomorrow and I will install it and the glow plug indicator. Any idea why I am not getting power to the ignition switch? Is it because the glow plug indicator is burnt out? I see both the starter terminal and glow plug terminal wires go to this switch. By the way, I have power at the starter.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 84 Ford 1210 2 wheel drive diesel


Kind of hard following what you have done. Are you saying that you hooked up the glow plug to direct power? Did you have some other type of switch hooked to it, or was power going to your glow plug all the time? What about your starter lead, what did you have that hooked to? If your hot lead is dead, try looking for a fuse or breaker. Bye


----------



## dakota3c06 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was connecting my hot lead terminal on the switch to the glow plug terminal for 10 seconds, then to the starter terminal on the switch. It would start right up. Now the hot lead does not have any voltage. I have voltage at the starter itself, mut nothing for the wire leaving the starter to the starter switch.


----------

